# Coincidence?



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Hope you all enjoy!


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

ahaha chuckled a little


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Get out of here.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Ban from "BC" Aquaria for the season I think :lol: JK but a very very very bad one Mike.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

kinda bad when gklaw say's ban.... and then of all people a super mod "likes" it! lol you canuck fans are sooooooo easy to bug!  

I'm going to eat my words if the Leafs give up that 3-0 lead they had in the first period though  3-2 now going into the third


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

CANUCKS ROCK.... just my .02cents....


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

lol thats too funny.


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

Looks more like the flames logo then anything...


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

oh my god! ok i gotta add flames to it now!!!! new poster to be up soon! thank you shelby!!!


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

There's a reason it was left out....


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Here you go!


----------

